# 1000 gal grease trap



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Start digging on it tomorrow


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Your putting a 1000 gal. trap inside a bld?


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

For less that ten grand me and my trusty little Kubota excavator will come down there and save you the twenty grand for back surgery :laughing:.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I'll bring my BobCat for $5k and be there at 7am tomorrow.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

SlickRick said:


> Your putting a 1000 gal. trap inside a bld?


What he said?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

More pictures to follow.


About your questions

Renting full size backhoe

Trap will be located outside of building

The pics are in a mech room the kitchen is on the other side of the wall, outside the mech room will be the grease trap location.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Just going by the title.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

SlickRick said:


> I'll bring my BobCat for $5k and be there at 7am tomorrow.


 
Wow at $5k a day, must not be many hours on that thing :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> Wow at $5k a day, must not be many hours on that thing :laughing:


They are low, but it has already payed for itself.


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

where's the sample box? is this an auto pump grease intercept or just a regular one?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

No back surgery


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Anybody need broken concrete free local delivery


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Free


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Where are you at? I'm guessing Pinetree.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Kilgore health the pic in the album I made of the 2500 gal is pinetree lodge


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Making progress


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Bring on the concrete box


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

You should move those spoils 2 feet from the edge of the excavation :whistling2: Just Sayin'


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Here it is now the fun begins


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Pipe Rat said:


> You should move those spoils 2 feet from the edge of the excavation :whistling2: Just Sayin'


 
There is a fence close to edge of the excacvation, the first 2" of dirt was loose, then heavy clay, and hard  iron ore about 5' down. I was being cautious and did not let anyone but me in the hole, but thanks for you concern.:thumbsup:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Perfection


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Got a green tag time to cover up this mess.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Tomorrow is payday


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Last pic


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> Got a green tag time to cover up this mess.


Great looking work! Must have been a bit of a treat to do something like that.

Where did the pump go? Back into the building?


----------

